# Saltist 30H



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I got one of these during Thanksgiving at the OBX but haven't said much about my experiences except that they catch doggies and skates really well. When I got it I put it on a light rod and really didn't try throwing it very hard. Last Friday I went to the local high school practice field where they have two foot ball fields back to back. I had put the reel on my RS1569 and was tossing 150 gm tourney sinker with 17 Tritanium. I had only a limited amount of time and thus made only a couple of cast. A couple of OTG's were done and the best was 155 yards. The best Hatteras came in at 141 yards. These are very significant numbers for me. They are actually better than I have done with the same rod and my 525 and damn near as well as I've done with my Chrome Rocket on an LDX which has come in at 161 yards. Needless to say that I AM IMPRESSED WITH THIS REEL! 

Bill :fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

maybe you should be impressed with casting technique instead xD

for a basic 2 brake centri design. its good.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm impressed with mine as well. I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to static mag it right now. Very smooth reel to say the least.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I can't wait to check out mine...*

My mailman just delivered my Carbontex drag washers for the reel. I was going to wait until I finished building my AFAW BB rod this Winter and check it out then - but now you got me wondering about that plan...

Sandcrab


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bastardo*



basstardo said:


> I'm impressed with mine as well. I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to static mag it right now. Very smooth reel to say the least.


I decided to leave mine alone. I threw it into the wind enough at Hatty when I got it to feel comfortable with the stock settings. Presently I have no plans to screw with anything. I am not certain about the drag, but if it is as good as the one on any of my other Daiwa reels, It's good enough for me. I may open it up to grease the screw holes since I do know that all aluminum reels can have screw seizing issues. 

Sandcrab, get it on a rod and throw it. You'll like it.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I threw mine into the wind as well and it did great. I'd rather have an adjustable mag, but if I get it where I want it, I won't need to. I usually throw my 525 on a higher mag setting anyway, but I still get good distance with it. It's a great reel as it though, no doubt.


----------

